# Facebook Paper



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2014)

Part of Facebook's new strategy of devolving key experiences into individual apps is Paper:

https://www.facebook.com/paper

Basically it's Flipboard (excellent app!) for Facebook users...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 3, 2014)

Not available in the UK App Store.
<shrug>


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 3, 2014)

Makers of well-known iPad app "Paper" (one of the ones Apple load onto demo iPads in their stores, incidentally) diplomatically suggest that Facebook might like to pick another name.

http://news.fiftythree.com/post/75486632209/every-story-has-a-name-fiftythrees-story-began


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Not available in the UK App Store.
> <shrug>



Indeed although it will be but for the impatient there's a workaround.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Makers of well-known iPad app "Paper" (one of the ones Apple load onto demo iPads in their stores, incidentally) diplomatically suggest that Facebook might like to pick another name.
> 
> http://news.fiftythree.com/post/75486632209/every-story-has-a-name-fiftythrees-story-began



Yeah good luck with that. I reckon Facebook are more than prepared to win that battle...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Indeed although it will be but for the impatient there's a workaround.


http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/03/how-to-download-facebook-paper/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2014)

Yep that's the one. Personally I can't be bothered and am happy to just wait to try it out...certainly does look nice, and very gesture based.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ill just use flipboard, they've been doing it longer, and its probably better.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 4, 2014)

So this is flipboard but just for Facebook right? Considering I rarely check fb any more, what with it being shit, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2014)

Basically. It appears it won't be coming to the UK any time soon too. Facebook are claiming it's a capacity issue as there are humans involved in curation and the UK office isn't big enough to deliver...


----------

